
Global debt surges to highest level in peacetime - joshuafkon
https://www.ft.com/content/661f5c8a-dec9-11e9-9743-db5a370481bc
======
joshuafkon
Although the really bleak graph is when you look at the long-term debt
projections given the retirement of the baby boomers.

The US and UK both publish long-term projections:
[https://imgur.com/PbyCJNJ](https://imgur.com/PbyCJNJ)

